# Where can i find this?



## Riaz (24/8/16)

Not sure what it's called, but I got a pic

Its in Rips hand- sort of a 3 way allen key tool.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/8/16)

Comes with all the geekvape attys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (24/8/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Comes with all the geekvape attys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn. Cannot be purchased separetly?


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

@Riaz, if you're going to be at VapeCon, I would just ask some of the vendors there. I'm sure they must have spare ones lying around from demo or faulty Geekvape or Wotofo kits. Geekvape make the orange ones, the Wotofo ones are grey. Otherwise just ask your regular vendor in CT. They're handy little tools, it's two different sizes of Allen key with a Philips head screwdriver too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (24/8/16)

Riaz said:


> Darn. Cannot be purchased separetly?



I saw them at vapeshop.co.za for R50 or so a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Lushen said:


> I saw them at vapeshop.co.za for R50 or so a while back.



Yip. R49.
http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/Multi-Screwdriver#all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (24/8/16)

Thanks guys

Will check them out


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/16)

@Riaz, They've just surfaced on FT also

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...hentic-clrane-t-shaped-phillips-screwdriver-5


----------

